# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Интернетобщение

## vova230

Интересно, какие вы форумы предпочитаете и почему? 

Чем вас привлекает данный форум?

Какие способы общения в сети вы еще используете и чем они привлекательны?

----------


## Irina

Общаюсь на трёх-четырёх форумах постоянно. Делаю это потому что люди нравятся, на них есть что почитать и обсудить. Бываю гостем на очень многих. Блоги посещаю некоторые время от времени.

Данный форум, как дом родной - этим и привлекает))

В сети пользуюсь ещё аськой, джаббером и скайпом, в зависимости от ситуации.

----------


## BiZ111

Люблю читать технические форумы, флора+фаунные, кулинарные, и некоторые другие - потому, что там есть истина в ответах, которые не подпитаны рекламным жополизством. 

Для интернет-общения использую только *icq*

----------

